# Ice Conditions Numbers/Fractions 2/6



## pablo (Apr 30, 2004)

No ice


----------



## rivervibe (Apr 24, 2007)

Ditto the nope on the ice. Just floated from #4 to Miners Camp today (Friday) and it was ideal. Hike scouted all of Pine Creek after and it was good to go as well. If anyone wanted to hike PC laps you would be breaking some sketchy trail, but it could be done if you really wanted it.


----------



## quesihealy (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks guys! Great day.


----------

